# Replacing the EGR Valve on a '92 240SX



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

What's up guys,


Do you suspect that your EGR valve has gone south in your 240sx? Would you like to know how to test it? And replace it? 

Well you have come to the right thread friends  Let's get started!


*-Testing the EGR Valve-*

*A quick service check for the EGR valve operation is with the engine running at idle, push up on the EGR control valve diaphragm with your finger. When this is done, the engine idle should become rough and uneven.*

1) Remove the EGR valve and apply enough vacuum to the diaphragm to open the valve.

2) The valve should remain open for over 30 seconds after the vacuum is removed.

3) Check the valve for damage, such as warpage, cracks, and excessive wear around the valve and seat.

4) Clean the seat with a brush and compressed air and remove any deposits from around the valve and port (seat).

*-Replacing the EGR Vavle-*

1) Remove the nuts which attach the EGR tube and/or the BP tube to the EGR valve (if so equipped).

2) Unscrew the mounting bolts and remove the heat shield plate from the EGR control valve (if so equipped).

3) Tag and disconnect the EGR vacuum hose(s).

4) Unscrew the mounting bolts and remove the EGR control valve.

*To install:*

1) Install the EGR valve assembly with mounting bolts (torque retaining bolts EVENLY) to intake manifold location.

2) Connect all vacuum hoses and install the heat shield if so equipped.

3) Connect EGR tube or BP tube to the EGR valve if so equipped. If replacing the EGR valve assembly always be sure that the new valve is identical to the old one.









*diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com; all rights reserved


----------

